# Business website advise



## Jeff TT (Aug 1, 2010)

As far as business is concerned what in the Algarve is the most popular search website, or is it the normal Google, Yahoo, Bing etc like elsewhere, have come across the following in PT.

sapo.pt
clix.pt
netindex.pt

Want to optimise my web listing and would like to know any feed back on which is the best to deal with first, and also is a .pt dmain better to have than a .com? 

Thanks in advance.

Jeff TT


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Major ones will always be Google, Firefox, Explorer especially if your targeting expat market don't really know anyone including Portuguese friends who use any of the 3 you mention as their primary access to web.

Personal view is a .pt domain limits rather than attracts

Internet web site and expats you should be thinking Portugal, Spain not the just Algarve and the native population who might be short of money but still car nuts, I'd certainly include one of the translate options


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

I'll preface by saying that I am not a website designer.

When I am looking for something in Portugal, I find I get different results with a Portuguese search on Google.pt than and English search using Google.com or Google.ca

I would think that it would be worth working with a website designer to optimize search - if you are counting on the web to generate a significant portion of your business. If however the page is an information site that you expect to refer potential customers for additional info, then I'm not sure the .pt versus .com etc... would make a significant difference.


----------

